# Smallies on the fly



## JTater55 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey guys, this is my first year fly fishing. I started over in Colorado visiting my brother and instantly got addicted. I wanted to keep on fishing with a fly so I brought it here to ohio. I went this morning with my buddy using a purple wooly bugger and caught some of the tiniest smallies I've ever caught or seen. I have a standard 5 weight setup and I have been fishing this spot for a couple of years now so I know what I'm capable of catching. I live in columbus and I was just looking for any basic tips/flies to use in the rivers. Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm catching some on brown wooly buggers and a variety of streamers. 

Stop by the new field and stream for a good selection. Also check out mad river outfitters on bethel.


----------



## JTater55 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice! I actually can't stay out of field and stream. I purchased a brown wooly bugger and some other larger flies. Thanks for the rec. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Yeah, for flies anything that looks like a minnow, crayfish, or other critter will keep ya busy. Fish the same types of water as you would with spinning/casting gear, and work your flies in a similar manner. If you like working tube jigs along the bottom in a deep pool, do the same with the fly rod but with a brown beadhead wooly bugger or something. If you like reeling in small crankbaits through shallow runs, do the same with a clouser minnow or another baitfish pattern. Cast to likely holding areas, give the fly some action, and you'll eventually get some nice fish. Just keep at it. And good luck! Fly fishing is so much fun....

Definitely go to Mad River Outfitters. Great guys......they'll give you the scoop on smallie fishin. Always like to support the local shops


----------



## JTater55 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks for the advice! I'll definitely check mad river outfitters out in the next couple days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

I have been catching my biggest smallies on crayfish patterns. Rainy Whitlocks Near Nuff crayfish has been killin em for me. Sometimes a slow 4" retrieve is best and sometimes just swinging it is what they want.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Learn to tie the "Sculpedo"........you tube it. That fly is AMAZING


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Could you post a picture? I looked it up on utube and several different patterns came up.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Sculpedo: [ame]http://youtu.be/lmEjCRQD_gE[/ame]


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

You da man. Thx I really appreciate it. Will be tying some up and fishin it asap. Will let ya know how I do.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Will be hitting creeks this year for walleye/saugeye. You ever try sculpedo for creek Eye's?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

I've actually never tied one... I'm typically a smallmouth guy. I am usually on smaller flows. West side of cbus.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I have caught all my "eyes" on the old wooly bugger .... that is the only thing I fish with ...... they always produce








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JTater55 (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice man! Any specific color or size you can recommend? I'm looking forward to fishing for eyes this fall and into winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Nice eyes meat helmet. You fishin lakes or rivers. Out of a boat, wading or from shore?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I would love to provide outstanding technical aspects of specific flys but alas I am at the sophomore level....LOL

I used a green wooly bugger and a Shannon Streamer which also produces a lot of fish.

I fish for walleyes in the spring run with my bait chunker and then the fly rod in fall ........ wading


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Wading with a fly rod in the fall is what I wanted to hear. I will be sure to post about my outings. Thanks for the info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabflyguy (Aug 21, 2014)

Forgot to ask... What is a bait chunker? I must still be at the freshman level. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## JTater55 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thanks meat helmet! I will be wading this fall as well. Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

meathelmet said:


> I have caught all my "eyes" on the old wooly bugger .... that is the only thing I fish with ...... they always produce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great pic meathelmet thanks for sharing


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

nice work meat helmet. impressive catch


----------

